# shaving around the eyes



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

I need to do a better, closer shave under my spoo's eyes. I'm squeamish about it and I think the longer hair may be getting in her eyes and irritating her -- or else it's allergies, in which case a short shave would make it easier to wipe her clean.

Any tips? I've watched some videos but I haven't found the right one yet, and I prefer verbal explanations to pictures. (Give me five paragraphs of text over Ikea instructions any day!)

Should I be going from nose to ear, or vice-versa? I assume I should not be going up-and-down from eye to chin ...

How do I get close without cutting her eye -- do I hold her skin a certain way?

Thank you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I have this question too, WinnieJane. I need to get closer.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I cannot really explain it but these lovely ladies in these videos do


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Those were great videos, thanks!


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Thank you, Twyla -- this is just what I needed!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Youtube is a another resource for grooming techniques, I have learned a lot from the videos posted there


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I did a little better this time, but still can't figure out how to get right under the eye. This was my first time using a 40 blade


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

WinnieJane said:


> I need to do a better, closer shave under my spoo's eyes. I'm squeamish about it and I think the longer hair may be getting in her eyes and irritating her -- or else it's allergies, in which case a short shave would make it easier to wipe her clean.
> 
> Any tips? I've watched some videos but I haven't found the right one yet, and I prefer verbal explanations to pictures. (Give me five paragraphs of text over Ikea instructions any day!)
> 
> ...


I pull the skin tight, and am very careful with the blade. I use a really short blade for this, and go from ear to nose.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> I did a little better this time, but still can't figure out how to get right under the eye. This was my first time using a 40 blade


That looks great! I am still working up the nerve to go to 10.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

Here's Adonis when he was 14 or 15 weeks it was the first time I used a 40 on him. The trick really is pulling the skin tight and when near the eyes I'll pull the eye closed and hurry to shave the hair under you might have to go in different directions depending on how the hair grows and pull the eye closed in different angles to make it easier. As you can see he usually falls asleep during the process so I never really have to worry about him opening his eyes or fighting. Oh and just a tip make sure you have a new or good blade I used an older one thinking it was fine hence certain spots looking a little irritated.


----------

